# هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟



## Pual of Yemen (12 أبريل 2008)

انا امنت بالالمسيح قبل 3 اشهر بانهو ابن الرب ونهو مات لاجل خطايانا ولكن لم استطع ان افهم لماذا هو الرب .احاول ان اقنع نفسي انهو هو الرب لكن لا استطيع . ارجوكم تنويري باجابه تريح قلبي لاني مشوش الفكر في خلفيتي الاسلاميه


----------



## moonlight_oyn (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*

هل قرات الكتاب المقدس ؟
من الواضح لا 
لان السيد المسيح قال انا و الاب واحد فمن رأني فقد رأي الاب 
لماذا هو الرب ؟؟؟    ابسط اجابه لانه لايستطيع احد ان يفدي البشريه غيره لا انسان ولا نبي ولا ملاك ولارئيس ملائكه  
هل انت شايف ان الموضوع صعب علي ان ربنا يقدر ان يتجسد ويظهر في صوره انسان ؟
هابسط ليك موضوع التجسد 
هات قطعه حديد وسخنها علي النار هتلاحظ ان النار اتحدت مع الحديد هل تقدر ان تفصل النار عن الحديد لا 
هل كونت ماده جديده لا 
هكذا تجسد السيد المسيح اتخذ جسد ابن ادم مع لاهوته الالهي بدون اي اختلاط و امتزاج او تغير 
المسيح قال انا هو البدايه و النهايه من امن بي ولو مات فسيحيا 
نصيحتي لك ان تقراء الكتاب المقدس جيدا و لاما هاتقرا هاتعرف ان احنا معندناش جنه 
ربنا ينور طريقك


----------



## enass (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*



Pual of Yemen قال:


> انا امنت بالالمسيح قبل 3 اشهر بانهو ابن الرب ونهو مات لاجل خطايانا ولكن لم استطع ان افهم لماذا هو الرب .احاول ان اقنع نفسي انهو هو الرب لكن لا استطيع . ارجوكم تنويري باجابه تريح قلبي لاني مشوش الفكر في خلفيتي الاسلاميه



*قال المسيح من امن بي وان مات سيحيا

اولا يا اخ لا يكفي الايمان بأن المسيح هو ابن الله
عليك ايضا ان تسير حسب وصايا المسيح التي هي باختصار المحبة والتسامح

المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسدة

ونحن نفهمك ان فكرك مشوش لاننا ايضا يوجد الكثير من المسيحية لا يفهمون جوهر هذه المعجزة وجوهر هذه المحبة التي اعطانا اياها الرب

وانا وحدة منهم لم اكن افهم كيف المسيح هو الله وبنفس الوقت هو ابن الله
ولكن بعد قراتي للكتاب المقدس
وبعد دخولي الى هذا المنتدى نور الرب عقلي وفهمت محبة الله لنا وكم هو عظيم الصليب

وكم هي عظيمة محبة الرب

انا اطلب منك ان تقرأ  انجيل واحد ع الاقل وان تصلي الى الرب بأن ينير عقلك
وبعد ذلك ان كان هناك اساله فكلنا على استعداد بالاجابة

وايضا نرغب ان نسمع قصتك كيف قررت ان تصبح مسيحي؟ ولماذا؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*

الأخ الفاضل / Pual of Yemen 
+++ لا تنزعج من هذه التسميات ، فإنها كلها بمعنى روحى .

+++ السيد المسيح هو الله المتجسد ، الله الذى تجسد من العذراء بمعجزة ليس لها مثيل .+ فإنه هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، بدون أن يتأثر اللاهوت ، لأنه يؤثر ولا يتأثر .

+++ ونعبير :- إبن الله ، له -- عندنا -- عدة إستخدامات ، ولكنها كلها بمعنى روحى خالص ، بعيداً تماماً عن الجسدانيات .

+++ فليس عندنا شيئ إسمه زواج الأرواح ، بل إننا نعتبر أن مصدر هذا الفكر ، هو الشيطان ، لكى يغرق الناس فى الشهوات ، مثلما كان يفعل فى العبادات الوثنية عند الشعوب القديمة  ، إذ كان يخدعهم بأن الأرواح تتزاوج ، وأنها غارقة فى الشهوات ، بل وتفعل كل أنواع الشذوذ الجنسى ، وذلك لكى يكونوا مثالاً نجساً للبشر ، فينغمسوا --مثلهم -- فى الحياة البهيمية ، فتموت أرواحهم ويكونون أحياءً بالشكل فقط ، وإنما من جهة القداسة ، فإنهم أموات .

+++++  ورجوعاً لموضوع "" معانى تعبير :  إبن الله "" ، فإننى أنقل لسيادتك موضوعا -- عنه -- من منتدانا المبارك هذا ، وهو : 

            (( 1 )) المعنى الجوهرى الإلهى الأزلى الأبدى ، للكلمة من الذات الإلهية . 
            (( 2 )) بمعنى التجسد المعجزى ، بإتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت الذى هيأه لذاته من أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، و هو التجسد المكتوب عنه :- [ الكلمة صار جسداً ] يو 1 : 14 ، وأيضاً :- [ فيه يحل كل مـِلء اللاهوت جسدياً ] كو 2: 9 . فصار هذا الناسوت ، ناسوتاً خصوصياً ، لله ، وصار يحمل لقب : " إبن الله " ، ولكن بالتبعية الناتجة عن الخصوصية ، وليس بالجوهر .
           (( 3 )) بمعنى التبنى ، لكل المؤمنين ، مثلما هو مكتوب :- [ أولاد الله ، أى المؤمنين بإسمه ] يو 1: 12 ، فإنهم يسلكون على صورة الله ( أى على شاكلته ) ، فى البر والمحبة للجميع ، بعكس الذين يسلكون على صورة إبليس وشاكلته فى الشر والحقد ، إذ إنه مكتوب :- [ بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون ،  وأولاد إبليس  ، فكل من لا يفعل البر ، ليس من الله ] 1يو 3: 10 .
         +++++ والفارق بين البنوة المعجزية بالتجسد الإلهى ، وبين البنوة بالتبنى ، هو أن الإتحاد المعجزى لللاهوت بالناسوت ، جعله نقياً تماماً من جرثومة الخطية ، إذ جعله فى حالة فائقة السمو  تليق باللاهوت المتحد به ، خلافاً لكل البشر الآخرين - بلا إستثناء - الذين يرثون جرثومة الخطية ، ((والذى يعبـِّر الأخوة الآخرين ، عنه - عندهم - بأن الشيطان ينخس كل إنسان ، إلاّ المسيح )). + فإنه هو المنزه وحده عن المعصية ( أى المعصوم ) ، ولذلك فبنوة هذا الناسوت ، المتحد به اللاهوت ، هى بنوة ثابتة وغير معرضة لإحتمالية السقوط منها ، مثلما يحدث فى حالة البنوة بالتبنى ، والتى يسقط منها الإنسان ، إن عاد للخطية بإختياره وبدون توبة ، إذ يصير متشبهاً - حينذاك - بالشيطان ، ويصبح إبناً له بالمشابهة . + مع إعادة التوكيد على أن التوبة تعيد الإنسان إلى ما كان عليه .

 ++++++ فالنتيجة النهائية ، هى أن المسيح يحمل اللقبين معاً ، من وجهتى النظر المتكاملتين :- 
    + فإنه : " إبن الله " ، بالمعنى اللاهوتى ، الأزلى ، من وجهة النظر إلى لاهوته .
   + وهو : " إبن الله "  ، بمعنى التجسد الإلهى ، ومن وجهة النظر إلى ناسوته ، المتحد به اللاهوت بغير إختلاط ولا إفتراق .
++++++ بينما نحن ، نحصل على البنوة ، من خلال المعمودية ، بتطبيعنا : على صورة الله كشبهه ، فنعود إلى الحالة الأولى التى خلقنا الله عليها .
+++فالمسيح هو ذات صورة الله ، وليس أنه  على صورة الله ، فكلمة صورة الله تعنى جوهره ، مثلما قيل : [ إذ كان فى صورة الله  ... أخلى ذاته آخذاً صورة عبد ]   ، فمثلما أن  : " صورة عبد " تعنى الناسوت فعلاً ، فكذلك : " صورة الله " ، تعنى اللاهوت فعلاً .
+++ بينما آدم ، خلقه الله : على صورته كشبهه ( أى على شاكلته ) . وليس أنه هو  ذات صورته جوهرياً .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

+++ ونظراً لأنه موضوع جاهز ، فقد يكون فيه بعض الأشياء الغير واضحة تماماً ، لذلك ، فنحن على إستعداد تام لتوضيحها .


----------



## taten (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*

*اذا كنت اقتنعت ان المسيح هو ابن اللة فما المشكلة ان تقتنع انة الة اذا كان مولود من الاب من نفس جوهرة الالهى وطبيعتة الالهية فالمولود من الة الة هو
اما الخلاص بالايمان فقط فهو مبدأ طائفة مسيحية واحدة اما الاقى فتقول ان الخلاص بالايمان و الاعمال *


----------



## ثاوفيلس (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*



Pual of Yemen قال:


> انا امنت بالالمسيح قبل 3 اشهر بانهو ابن الرب ونهو مات لاجل خطايانا ولكن لم استطع ان افهم لماذا هو الرب .احاول ان اقنع نفسي انهو هو الرب لكن لا استطيع . ارجوكم تنويري باجابه تريح قلبي لاني مشوش الفكر في خلفيتي الاسلاميه


مش عارف ليه شاكك في كلام حضرتك !!!!
اصل احنا المسحيين بنقول ان السيد المسيح له المجد هو الله الظاهر في الجسد مش ابن الرب وبس زي ما انت بتقول. لان ده مجرد تسميه مش اكتر 
ياريت تقولنا ازاي امنت بالمسيح وليه امنت بيه اساسا؟؟؟


----------



## الجزائرية (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*

 ]يا اخواني المسيحيين يا أخي السائل أنا أقول لك لماذا لم تستطع الاقتناع بأن (المسيح) عيسى عليه السلام هو ابن الله لأن بكل بساطة الله لا ابن له وهذه الأية الكريمة الدليل القاطع على ذلك    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    
قل هو الله أحد* الله الصمد * لم يلد ولم يولد* ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد     صدق الله العظيم  الشرح
قل هو الله أحد تعني الله هو الواحد الأحد الذي لا نظير له ولا وزير ولا نديد ولا شبيه ولا عديل
الله الصمد تعني الشريف الذي كمل في علمه و العظيم الذي كمل في عظمته
لم يلد ولم يولد تعني ليس له ولد ولا والد ولا صاحبة 
ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد أي هو مالك كل شيئ و خالقه  فكيف يكون له من خلقه نظير يساميه أو قريب يدانيه تعالى و تقدس 
(المسيح ) عيسى عليه السلام ليس ابن الله وانما رسوله ونحن المسلمون نحبه و نحترمه كما نحب ابراهيم و اسماعيل و محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اتمنى انني أفدتك شكرا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*

الأخت الفاضلة الجزائرية
++++  لا أحد يملك ذرة عقل ، ويقول بأن الله يتزوج ويلد ، هذه خرافة لم يقل بها أحد أبداً ، طوال تاريخنا ، وعلى المدعى البيان . 
+++  ولأنه لا يمكن أن تكونى سيادتك تقصدين -- فى مداخلتك -- ذلك المعنى الأخرق ، فلذلك ، لعلكِ تقصدين أن تسألى ، عن معنى تعبير : " إبن الله " ، عندنا .

+++ فأقول لسيادتك بأننا نقصد معناً روحانياً تماماً بعيداً عن الجسديات ، مثل ولادة النور من النار ، بدون فارق زمنى وجوهرى (( مع فارق التشبيه ، لأن اللاهوت ليس له مثيل لنشبهه به ) ) ، ومثل ولادة الفكر فى وجدان الإنسان (( مع الفارق أيضاً )) ، ولذلك نقول : إبن الله ، أو نقول : الكلمة ، أو : كلمة الله . + والكلمة --هنا -- ليست بمعنى الكلمة المادية المنطوقة المسموعة ، بل بمعنى معنوى تقريبى فقط  .


----------



## الجزائرية (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*

السلام عليك أخي والله أشكرك على هذا التوضيح ولكن رغم أنني أحترم دينكم كثيرا ولكنني مسلمة وديني يحث على أن أساعد غيري و الله الدين المسيحي ليس الدين الصحيح و المسيح  (عيسى عليه السلام) هو رسول كبقية الرسل بعثه الله لهداية الناس للطريق الصحيح و أيده بمعجزات ومنها أنه لا أب له و أمه مريم عليها السلام هي رمز للطهارة و النقاء على وجه الأرض وعلينا نحن البنات أن نحذو حذوها وتكون قدوة لنا ومن معجزاته أيضا أنه نفخ في طير من الطين فطارت وكلم الناس وهو في المهد هذه كلها معجزات ثم أنه لم يصلب انما رفعه الله اليه و انما الذي صلب شاب يشبهه عرض نفسه للصلب بدل عيسى عليه السلام أما عيسى فلقد رفعه الله اليه وسيهبط للأرض يوم تقوم القيامة فكيف بعد كل هذا تؤمنون أنه ابن الله و أنه صلب و ضحى بحياته ليمسح خطايا الأخرين بينما يمكن لكل الواحد التكفير عن خطاياه بالتوبة النصوحة و الاستغفار و عدم العودة الى فعل المنكرت و الدعاء لله تعالى فليس بين الله و العبد حجاب و الدعوى مقبولة ثم أن الصوم يمسح الخطايا و الصلاة تقربنا من الله و الزكاة تزكي النفوس و حج بيت الله (الكعبة الشريفة) تزيل كل الخطايا و شهادة أن لا اله الا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله هي مفتاح الباب الصحيح و الطريق المستقيم  و الله ياأخي الاسلام هو الدين الحقيقي عد الى الطريق المستقيم اليوم قبل الغد لأن ملك الموت لا ينتظر أحدا هداك الله الى مافيه خير       أمين    تقبل أخي أسمى عبارات الاحترام           الجزائرية


----------



## Pual of Yemen (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*

زي  منتو طلبتو اخواني المؤمنين  معرفت كيف مؤمن  .
انا اشبحت مؤمن لعدة اسباب  وهن:
انا كنت  دائمن احب التعرف على الدين المسيحي وفي  يوم   حضرة محاضره  لداعيه في الجامع بين المغرب ولعشاء  فكان الهدف من المحاضره التحذير على عدم  قراة   الكتاب المقدس  بحجة ان الي يقراء هذا الكتاب ومش مؤمن  ينحرف عن دينه !!!!!! في تلك اليله قررت انا اقراء  هذا الكتاب  وان اتعرف على  الاختلاف الرئيس  بين الاسلام والمسيحيه  فوجت  عدة حاجات ما كنت متصور ان يكونين في الكتاب المقدس ومنها ماهو شائع عند كل المسلمين  ان المسيحين محلل لهم الزناء لكن قرات في سفر متى  من نضر الى امراة بشهو فقد زنا بها في قلبه ! فهذه اول صدمه كانت لي   وشفت البلاوي الي في الاسلام ولقران وكيف حلل الاسلام زواج المتعه في صورة البقره وتعدد الزوجات وتزوج محمد من  عائشه وهي في سن  التاسعه بحجه بيخه ! لكي تحفظ احاديثه !وعلى فكره كان موجود بوابت علمه علي ابن ابي طالب
السب الثاني الاسلام شجع على القصاص وعلى الانتقام وكان اول من قام بهذ محمد  في كل الغزوات ولاكن  الكتاب المقدس يقول احبو اعدئكم  سامحوهم    اصنعو السلام لكي تكونو ابناء الرب .
هناك العديد من الاسباب ولكن على ما اضن لا استطيع ذكرهن الكل كل معجزات الساذجه  الي مكانش احد يشفهن  المهم السبا ب الي حفزني اكثر لكي  امضي في طريق الهدايه هو ان اي شخص امن با لمنقذ ضمن الجنه  لكن في الاسلام مش ممكن تضم الجنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ليش


----------



## enass (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*



Pual of Yemen قال:


> زي  منتو طلبتو اخواني المؤمنين  معرفت كيف مؤمن  .
> انا اشبحت مؤمن لعدة اسباب  وهن:
> انا كنت  دائمن احب التعرف على الدين المسيحي وفي  يوم   حضرة محاضره  لداعيه في الجامع بين المغرب ولعشاء  فكان الهدف من المحاضره التحذير على عدم  قراة   الكتاب المقدس  بحجة ان الي يقراء هذا الكتاب ومش مؤمن  ينحرف عن دينه !!!!!! في تلك اليله قررت انا اقراء  هذا الكتاب  وان اتعرف على  الاختلاف الرئيس  بين الاسلام والمسيحيه  فوجت  عدة حاجات ما كنت متصور ان يكونين في الكتاب المقدس ومنها ماهو شائع عند كل المسلمين  ان المسيحين محلل لهم الزناء لكن قرات في سفر متى  من نضر الى امراة بشهو فقد زنا بها في قلبه ! فهذه اول صدمه كانت لي   وشفت البلاوي الي في الاسلام ولقران وكيف حلل الاسلام زواج المتعه في صورة البقره وتعدد الزوجات وتزوج محمد من  عائشه وهي في سن  التاسعه بحجه بيخه ! لكي تحفظ احاديثه !وعلى فكره كان موجود بوابت علمه علي ابن ابي طالب
> السب الثاني الاسلام شجع على القصاص وعلى الانتقام وكان اول من قام بهذ محمد  في كل الغزوات ولاكن  الكتاب المقدس يقول احبو اعدئكم  سامحوهم    اصنعو السلام لكي تكونو ابناء الرب .
> هناك العديد من الاسباب ولكن على ما اضن لا استطيع ذكرهن الكل كل معجزات الساذجه  الي مكانش احد يشفهن  المهم السبا ب الي حفزني اكثر لكي  امضي في طريق الهدايه هو ان اي شخص امن با لمنقذ ضمن الجنه  لكن في الاسلام مش ممكن تضم الجنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ليش




*ايها الاخ العزيز
اولا سنصلي من اجلك
تاينا ان كان عندك اي استفسار نرجو منك ان تسأله لكي
يتثبت ايمانك
والرب يباركك وينور عقلك وقلبك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*

+++ لحظة خروج الروح ، أهم من مليون سنة نعشها على الأرض .
+++ من مرَّت عليه هذه الإختبارات ، يدوس على الدنيا ويهرسها تحت قدميه ، لكى لا تقبض الشياطين على روحه وقت خروجها .
+++ وهذا هو -- فى نظرى -- أعظم ما قدَّمه لنا المسيح .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف ادخل الجنه لاني  اوصدق فقط بان المسيح هو ابن  الرب  وليس الرب ؟*

+++ مـَـنْ إختبر الإيمان الحقيقى ، يعلم أنه يولد -- فى قلب الإنسان --  وينمو رويداً رويداً ، ويظل ينمو مع كل إختبار ، ومع كل معجزة يصنعها الله فى حياتنا .

+++ ومع أنه يكون موجوداً ، إلاَّ أن الأفكار لا تنقطع ، بل تظل تستفسر عن سبب كذا وكذا ، ومعنى كذا وكذا .

+++ هذا هو الإيمان الحيّ الحقيقى ، مثله مثل الكائن الحيّ ، ينمو أو يضمر ، يصح أو يضعف ، بناءً على إجتهادنا  فى حفظ وصية الله ، والتمسك -- بالتالى -- بوعوده ، والجاجة من أجل الحصول على معونته فى كل شئون حياتنا .

+++ وأما الإيمان المظهرى ، فإنه مثل الثمار البلاستيك ، شكلٌ بلا مضمون وبلا حياة ، وصاحب هذا الإيمان ، لا يشعر به ، إن كان يشتد أو يضعف ، لأنه إيمان ميت أو بلاستيكى .

+++ الإيمان المسيحى يعتمد على عمل الله فى حياتنا ، وهو قال لنا :- [ إطلبوا فتأخذوا ، ليكون فرحكم كاملاً ] ، لذلك فنحن نعلق أنظارنا على الله دائماً ، فى كل أمور حياتنا ، ونصلى إليه فى كل لحظة لكى يملأ قلوبنا بالفرح والسلام والثقة والإيمان الكاملين .

+++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، إنها حياة ، لا يفهمها إلاَّ من جرَّبها .


----------

